# Clean fire with a BBQ Guru??



## smokenashes (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! I've been an "honorary" member for a while watching posts from the sideline. Today I officially joined the forum! i have a question and was hoping for a little help. i have a Horizon 16-inch Backyard classic smoker with an offset firebox. I attached a BBQ Guru to help with maintaing temps. On my last smoke i noticed considerably more "thin" white smoke than before. Usually my smoke is thin blue except for when i add more fuel. Is this typical when using a computer controlled thermostat? i assume the control of the airflow to the fire is the culprit. I can posts pics when i get home of where i have the guru attached if that helps. is this the price to pay for convenience? The food still tasted awesome so i dont think it was any creosote but thoguth i would pose the question to the forum. Thanks


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

I've used my guru, pitmaster ..doesn't matter which stoker and don't notice anything different.

You're burning more efficiently by keeping steady temps.   You're getting good Q so its allgood!


----------



## smokenashes (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the input. Much appreciated!


----------

